# Creating a prosthetic



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Here is a look at a make-up appliance we are working on. In this episode of Hauntventures, we show you how-to make a negative cast. We will be posting videos showing each step, including the finished product! The appliance we are working on here will be used in our 2012 haunt at the Powerhouse of Terror.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool looking prosthetic.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I need to look at the rest of your vids


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love your videos!


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys! Here is the next step in creating the special fx make-up appliance we've been working on. It turned out really cool! This was the first of MANY appliances we made with this mold. Each one turned out better than the last! It is definitely a trial and error process, but we are really happy with the results! Let us know what you think!!


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! I am working on a forehead right now and it looks really good, I think I am going to make the mold today, I will put up a video for that too. @Joiseygal, Thanks for all the views and comments on our videos, fyi we have a second channel now for just make up tutorials - http://www.youtube.com/howtospfxmakeup. and your vids are awesome too!


----------

